# Headed to Wyoming



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Tommorrow I'm off to Wyoming to do some Yote hunting. Does Anyone know of any areas near Green River, Rock Springs? I just talked to a guy from the area and he said the yotes are thick and everywhere


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been told that coyotes are thick in an area, so I head out that direction and ask around and am usually told "Oh yeah, coyotes everywhere!" and then I ask for an idea of a direction to head, and am told something like "I dunno. Just drive around until you find one." They dont even point! They seem to be talking out of their arses! Let us know if you find any


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I will if we find any. _O\ -8/-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear they have some really big ones in the Yellowstone area. Some of them even top the 100 pound mark. And have them fancy radio collars. :wink:


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

I've "heard" of a lot of places that are jam-packed with coyotes, and when I go call for them. I find that I only get two maybe three good set-ups in a morning because I am driving around looking for another good place and having no idea where I'm going. So here's a bit of advice... Before you go out and waste a morning of trying to find a couple good places to set up, make a trip to go do some scouting. Don't just hunt near the towns and roads. Get out and walk. (If it's easy for you to get to it's easy for everybody else to get to) Look for any sign of recent activity (poop, tracks in the snow, fresh kill, etc). Once you have several good looking places all mapped out and you know how to get to them, you will find that your success will go way up. Kinda like school... do your homework, you get a good grade. _(O)_ 
Let me know how you do out there


----------

